# Hekkenklak



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone here like and/or fly the Hekkenklak family?


----------



## 1pigeon (Apr 5, 2006)

Hekkenklak was 1992 Ace pigeon of all Holland with 7 X 1st. He is one of the greatest breeding cocks to ever come to the U.S! Children, G/children, and GG/children are winning big races or breeding big race winners all over the U.S. The dam to 252 is the super breeding hen "Colleen". Her sire was also the sire of the great Van Moorsel. 251 produced the Vegas Classic overall winner in 2002.

i like Verkerk which easy to understand for me..


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I fly em and they are some of the best birds produced in my loft when crossed with my houbens. I am still breeding from a direct son who is 11 years old.
Ken


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a 2007 cock that is 3/4 Hekkenklak and 1/4 Van Moorsel that is for sale in the birds for sale section.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.pigeoncenter.org/gold_band_breeders1.htm

I just received 2 cocks from the world of wings program. (see link above) one from pair 15 and one from 18.

Pair 15 is the Hekkenklak line. I was hoping for a hen and a cock. SO any sugestons on what lines to cross with will be helpful.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Cross them with Van Loons.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

A_Smith said:


> http://www.pigeoncenter.org/gold_band_breeders1.htm
> 
> I just received 2 cocks from the world of wings program. (see link above) one from pair 15 and one from 18.
> 
> Pair 15 is the Hekkenklak line. I was hoping for a hen and a cock. SO any sugestons on what lines to cross with will be helpful.



We just sold a Hekkenklak bird from there in our auction, it might have been from the same pair. I think someone got a very good deal on it, it sold for $100. We also had a Avenger bird from there that sold very well, I guess you never know what something is going to sell for. 

I am breeding from a Hekkenklak grandson for YB's this year and I wil see how it does from me.


----------

